# Flacher Lüfter - gibts sowas?



## tarnari (13. Januar 2008)

*Flacher Lüfter - gibts sowas?*

Ich hab n neues Gehäuse und kann hier einen Lüfter hinter das Mainboard setzen, auf der CPU, also Rückseite. Wollte mal probieren, was es für die Mainboard- und CPU-Temp bringt, wenn er die Luft abzieht nach draußen.
Der genormte 80mm Lüfter passt aber nicht, Gehäuseabdeckung lässt sich nicht mehr schließen, weil Lüfter zu dick...
Gibt es flachere Lüfter??


----------



## grubsnek (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Flacher Lüfter - gibts sowas?*

ja. ein normaler Lüfter ist 25mm breit. es gibt auch welche, die nur 15mm breit sind


----------



## culli1983 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Flacher Lüfter - gibts sowas?*

wenn du das mit dem Lüfter hinbekommst würde es mich echt mal Interressieren was für Temps du hast!


----------



## tarnari (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Flacher Lüfter - gibts sowas?*

Cool, danke. In der Theorie ist es vielleicht gar nicht schlecht. Da ist ein Zentimeter Platz hinter dem Mobo, nicht ganz. Ein bißchen warme Luft sammelt sich da bestimmt. Vielleicht lass ich ihn auch mal reinsaugen. Dann bläst er auf die Backplate. Aber raus erscheint mir besser. Erst mal muss ich sonnen Lüfter kriegen... Wird schon gehen 
Ich werde berichten, sobald ich mehr weiß!


----------



## y33H@ (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Flacher Lüfter - gibts sowas?*

*@ tarnari*

Schau mal in den Marktplatz, ich verkaufe dort einen 80*15mm von Zalman *klick mich*
Greif zu, ist ein gutes Teil, mir aber zu "laut" und mittlerweile benötige ich ihn nicht mehr.

cYa


----------



## tarnari (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Flacher Lüfter - gibts sowas?*

Da bin ich deiner Meinung. Zu laut! 
Wenn ich nix finde, was von sich aus schon langsam dreht, lass ich es lieber...


----------



## y33H@ (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Flacher Lüfter - gibts sowas?*

Da gäbe es noch den SilenX Fan Ixtrema Pro IXP-52-11 mit 1600rpm für satte 15 und den gleichen mit 1800rpm. 
So wirklich leise ist da aber auch nicht, man muss einen 80er schon auf ~1000rpm drosseln.

cYa


----------



## kmf (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Flacher Lüfter - gibts sowas?*

Du könnstest einen Lüfterregler von Zalman zwischenschalten. Damit kannst du Drehzahl u. Lautstärke beeinflussen. Kostet knapp 5. Nur würde ich den Lüfter aufs Mobo blasen lassen. Ich denke das ist weitaus effektiver als saugen. Trotzdem gilt: Versuch macht "kluch"!


----------



## tarnari (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Flacher Lüfter - gibts sowas?*

An den Fan Mate hab ich auch schon gedacht! Den hab ich im Moment an meiner 8800GT hängen, überlege aber sowieso in gegen einen 7 Volt Adapter auszutauschen. Die Karte wir selbst auf niedrigster Drehzahl nicht sehr heiß. Ich denke, ich werde sowieso eine Lüftersteuerung mit einbauen...
Damit würds schon wieder anders aussehen.


----------



## y33H@ (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Flacher Lüfter - gibts sowas?*

*@ tarnari*

Du hast gelesen, dass mein Zalman bei 5v mit ~ 1400rpm dreht? Ein entsprechendes Adapterkabel hätte ich da.

cYa


----------



## grubsnek (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Flacher Lüfter - gibts sowas?*

gibts auch nen 92er mit 15mm? hab nirgendwo einen gefunden


----------



## tarnari (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Flacher Lüfter - gibts sowas?*

y33h@: Wenn ich den Lüfter mal testen könnte, würd die Sache anders aussehen. Aber ich hab inzwischen soviele Lüfter hier rumfliegen, dass ich langsam nicht mehr weiß, wohin damit... Na ja, ganz so schlimm ist es nicht.  Ich würde so etwas gerne von Papst haben, Konnte aber bisher nichts finden. Von AKASA hab ich einen gesehen.
Ich sag nur 3000-6000 U/min. 

@grubsnek
bei mir passt an dieser Stelle leider nur ein 80er. 92er wär natürlich super!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Flacher Lüfter - gibts sowas?*

Hey leute...will mir auch das Case holen....also stehe ich vor der selben Frage wie Tarnari.

Der lüfter sollte günstig sein (nicht billig)
Und leise...aber wenn er nicht ganz silent ist, ist auch nicht schlimm..er wird ehh von meiner Lüftersteuerung gedrosselt.


----------



## y33H@ (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Flacher Lüfter - gibts sowas?*

*@ Fr3@k *

Dann kauf meinen Zalman, bei dem Preis kann man ja wohl kaum was falsch machen.

*@ tarnari *

Kannst ihn gerne testen, nur ist dann das Hin- und Rückporto teurer, als wenn du den Zalman gleich kaufst 
Einen flachen 92er habe ich mal gesehen, aber der war 20mm, nicht 15mm dick. 

cYa


----------

